# The Dark Tower Series



## Hazel (Oct 17, 2003)

Anyone reading this trilogy with me?  As you may already know these last few titles will be Stephen King's last huzzah, I for one can't wait to see them finished, I absolutely love the series.  Not only that but many other books connect with the series in different ways.  I crave an explanation, hurry up Mr. King we're all waiting!


----------



## Elphaba (Oct 17, 2003)

Hazel, as you can see by my avatar, I'm a DT fan.  A huge nut about them, actually; especially for Roland.  I've seriously been trying to avoid spoilers for DTV, though, because I don't want anything ruined for me.

Are you getting the hardcover when it comes out?  I've already warned my husband that nothing's stopping me.  Luckily, our anniversary's five days before its release, so I think it'll be my present.   

Just lead the way, and I'll talk about the books all you want.  Or until you can't stand it, either way.

BTW, you said "trilogy".  Was that a typo, or do you not know that four books have been written so far?


----------



## Kittie (Oct 18, 2003)

I *heard* that he's finished them all now and will just be releasing them at different intervals.  I don't remember where I heard this though...

*runs off to check sources in the rumor mill*


----------



## Elphaba (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah, he's done with them all, although I *think* the last one or two are still being edited.  DTV comes out November 4, DTVI on August 4, 2004, and DTVII on November 1, 2004.  I think I'll have a pretty empty feeling after I'm done with the last book. Ugh, I'm obsessed.

Have ya'll heard of the Dark Tower Concordance, Volume 1?  It's pretty chock-full of info on the series, although I tended to get confused by all the Crimson King and/or Randall Flagg stuff.

Have ya'll read "The Little Sisters of Eluria"?  Even though it's a short story, it's one of my favorite stories about Roland.  Nice little creepy interlude.


----------

